# 2" Intimidation



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I've been painting my necron wraiths... and the end result is a little spooky, which fits perfectly for the model, but wasn't really intended. All I can say is that I am glad that they'll be facing away from me for the majority of fights....


So here's my question: have you ever used or faced a model that actually managed to intimidate you?
I'm not asking about their rules (because who isn't worried when facing a C'Tan) or even the model... I'm asking about the paintjob itself.

I would illustrate this with a piccy of my wraiths but I lack a camera... instead I'll go back to an old favorite, something really frightening.


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

I really struggle to be intimidated by anything at my gamer club. I'm younger, more athletic and the most handsome guy there...no balding guy in a Metallica T-shirt can invoke fear in me! :biggrin:

However I did once see a True-Scale SM Conversion Army that was painted to superb standards back at a Wargames convention in 2004 (the guy had a real crowd). Possibly about 1000pts worth of Marines had been resized, chopped, diced and pinned and green stuffed to look...well pretty awesome - it sparked me to get back into the hobby again for a year or so :grin:. The craft work was frankly sublime and no-one dared touch them as they were removed from the board: but man I'll never forget them - he fought against a boyz heavy army that was painted to a good level of table top (about the average you see in the GW Display Cases) and they just looked so average in comparison!


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

That...is....terrifying. Reminds me of a hello kitty themed SOB army from around here.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

-insert Psycho theme-


----------



## Anarkitty (Jul 29, 2008)

I can't say I've ever been intimidated by a _model_, but I have been intimidated by the _quality_ of paint jobs a couple of times, in particular an Eldar army I saw once. I never imagined metallic blue and white could look so clean and striking. So simple and so pretty.

I have been told before that, despite barely being tabletop-quality painting, my Doombull 'Tiny' is quite intimidating...
(http://i54.tinypic.com/5ouslk.jpg)


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

lol, that is quite a model... but wouldn't survive for long in my local store- they banned a giant because someone had put a trace of pubes coming out of the top of its trousers... (wasn't a shame- it was a _horrible_ conversion of a female giant that lookoed worse then a panto man in drag (I mean a panto version of a man in drag... not a man in drag playing a panto woman ).


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Nagash. It doesn't matter he's painted, just that he is present. Within the same room.

I still want one though...

Midnight


----------



## ChaosDefilerofUlthuan (Jan 25, 2011)

Ravner298 said:


> That...is....terrifying. Reminds me of a hello kitty themed SOB army from around here.


 I think you mean lipstick and laserguns by weedawgNYC. Brilliantly painted but sadly not so intimidating. I suppose the main reason for this crap is simply physcological


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

This is quite intimidating: LINK


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Wwwhhhhyyyy???

Midnight


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

MidnightSun said:


> Wwwhhhhyyyy???
> 
> Midnight


Something to do with my up bringing i think... i always thought of myself as a nice guy but my friends keep calling me the most "evil and deviant person" they know... might as well live up to it then!


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

effigy, stop thinking about that damn model man! leave it in your pants!


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> effigy, stop thinking about that damn model man! leave it in your pants!


If only it was that big... and had that many "Extra bits". 

If i did, i would be calling myself the "Son of Cthulu"


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

...Dude, they're miniatures.

But if you threatened me at gunpoint, I'd have to pick my Demon Prince considering his fluff. Long story short, some space marine captain attempted to thwart the Chaos Lord's ascension to demonhood at the last second but wound up being fused to him as a human/maggot hybrid that remains conscious but has no control over his own body, instead being enslaved by the Demon prince.










Even then, I blame that more on writing then actual appearance.


----------



## Anarkitty (Jul 29, 2008)

Tim/Steve said:


> lol, that is quite a model... but wouldn't survive for long in my local store- they banned a giant because someone had put a trace of pubes coming out of the top of its trousers... (wasn't a shame- it was a _horrible_ conversion of a female giant that lookoed worse then a panto man in drag (I mean a panto version of a man in drag... not a man in drag playing a panto woman ).


I thought that is what female giants look like anyway. Gods know that is how I would model one: Stock giant with bigger lips, long matted hair, eyelashes, and boobs down to her belt in a burlap brassiere. Maybe a hairy stomach.

Okay, Maybe I need to do this now, just to disturb people. (Is it wrong for that to be my motivation for conversions?)


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

There is none at all. I say it could look hilarious.

As for my experiances I have yet to see anything that weird but I have drawn a couple of surprised looks when unleashing my WIP tiger/werewolf hybrid man. Mainly because people have no idea what the fuck it is in a marine army until I explain.


----------



## crisissuitguy (Jan 8, 2010)

I think if anything to be intimidating is A REALLY WELL painted army.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Googly Eyed Nids, they can see FOREEEEVVVERRRRRRR. 










Basically anything forkbanger has done because he's simply a much much better painter than I am http://forkbanger.wordpress.com/category/painting/ the Lictor disguised as a marine is epic.


----------

